# 270 WSM Reloading Data



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Good afternoon Gents! I am relatively new to the reloading world. I am looking to reload some 270wsm with a Barnes TSX 110 grain boattail. I need the reloading data for this. Any help will be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Barnes has a reloading site with all the info in it.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just curious....why would you want to load the 110 barnes? I have 2 boxes of federal wsm 110s that I will probably pull and just use the brass. What are you wanting to shoot with 110s in a wsm?


----------



## 3chucks (Feb 5, 2010)

Ive worked up loads with imr4350 useing the ttsx,tsx,and accubond. My rifle dosnt like max loads but close. Once you get a load that looks promising tinker with the seating deapth. You can shoot anything you want with the 110gr. barnes or accubond. devastateing impact velocity but bullet dosnt come apart. Good luck with finding reloading components


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

aTm08 said:


> Just curious....why would you want to load the 110 barnes? I have 2 boxes of federal wsm 110s that I will probably pull and just use the brass. What are you wanting to shoot with 110s in a wsm?


I would like to use the 110 grain for deer hunting, I currently use the Winchester Supreme 130 Silver Ballistic tip, and it just tears the deer up. I was lloking at the Barnes, and the reviews that I have read is that the barnes TSX 110 grain has max penetration and does not break apart. Just wanting to try it out and see how it preforms.


----------



## 3chucks (Feb 5, 2010)

my best loads were 65.5gr. of imr4350 behind 110gr.tsx loaded to coal of 2.74 and 64gr.of imr4350 behind 110gr. accubond both loads shoot less than an inch out of remington model 7


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

3chucks said:


> my best loads were 65.5gr. of imr4350 behind 110gr.tsx loaded to coal of 2.74 and 64gr.of imr4350 behind 110gr. accubond both loads shoot less than an inch out of remington model 7


Thanks 3Chucks, I appreciate the input! Im going to try and find some IMR 4350 this weekend. I know "good luck right". Anyway thanks again for the response and the support! Green to ya sir!


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Gotcha.....the barnes I have used in other calibers work really well. The 110s did not shoot that well in my rifle, but it was factory ammo. Best of luck finding powder rigiht now.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

This is all I got man, straight outta the manual







Edit: somebody mentioned IMR4350, and it seems that was their most accurate load tested. This is the Barnes 4th BTW.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

R19 works well in the 270 wsm I have mostly been loading 140s with R25 but want to experiment with the 110s at some point.

I have used a lot of 7mm 120g TSX in the Rem. Mag and the deer and Hogs really don't like them.

MagPro and Retumbo work well in the WSM too, but I haven't loaded the light weights with these either.


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the input and help! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## 3chucks (Feb 5, 2010)

hey deerslayer any luck on reloading stuff i did a little cleaning and have some stuff that might help where you located


----------

